# Handwriting Recognition for XP?



## massahwahl

I just got my Wacom Bamboo tablet and am learning to use it but was curious if there is a handwriting recognition software for xp non-tablet edition. I believe that office 07 requires one, but for normal use, such as inputting on internet sites and such is there a program that can do this?


----------



## O'Doyle

on the wacom website, in the description about ur Wacom Bamboo it says that it's compatible with the JustWrite Office Software

hope this helps


----------



## jdbennet

xp has handwriting recognition built in i think (i have office 2003 installed so maybe it came with that? i am running home.)

control panel -> regional options -> languages tab -> details button


----------



## massahwahl

Hmmmmm... I will check that out. She has xp pro so I hope it has it


----------



## massahwahl

when i open that window, i dont see a handwriting section, but she has a advanced text services with 'ink correction' underneath it, i dont see the microsoft office 2007 extensions for it though...


----------



## massahwahl

no more ideas?


----------



## cohen

i know there is Windows Journal, you need windows journal for the writing to work in MSN, so try windows journal.


----------



## massahwahl

i cant find a download for it... i thought i read somewhere that you can only use that on tablet pcs...is that false?


----------



## cohen

ukulele_ninja said:


> i cant find a download for it... i thought i read somewhere that you can only use that on tablet pcs...is that false?



No, you can get it from the windows website.

It can be used on any PC.

i googled it and can't find anything, wait, and i'll just upload it.


----------



## cohen

ukulele_ninja said:


> i cant find a download for it... i thought i read somewhere that you can only use that on tablet pcs...is that false?





cohen said:


> No, you can get it from the windows website.
> 
> It can be used on any PC.
> 
> i googled it and can't find anything, wait, and i'll just upload it.



Here we go, download it here.


----------



## massahwahl

this is only the viewer though?


----------



## massahwahl

do you have the actual program not the viewer?


----------



## massahwahl

sorry to keep bringing this up, but the viewer did allow me to use handwriting in msn, but i cant use for normal computer usage. I want to be able to input website addresses and stuff.


----------

